# USB wird nicht erkannt



## Serethos (20. August 2010)

Hallo Community,

mein Linux (Debian Lenny) ist mal wieder dabei mich zu ärgern. Und langsam hab ich auch keine Idee mehr...
Was ist passiert warum meine USB Geräte (Maus, Tastatur, USB-Stick usw.) nicht mehr Funktionieren?
Ich hab ein Kernel Update/Installation gemacht...Und zwar von Kernel 2.6.26-2-486 auf Kernel 2.6.26.2.
Wieso das ganze? Ich wollte nur mein Framebuffer und ein paar Einstellungen in den Kernel als Module entfernen oder auch Hinzufügen. Dabei habe ich aber nur die Framebuffer Funktionen Aktiviert oder Deaktiviert. Die restlichen Einstellungen habe ich von der /boot/grub/.config Eingebunden. Und bei dem früheren Kernel lief die USB-Maus oder auch ein USB-Stick ohne Probleme.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

